

DHCPv6 kills Win7, Microsoft "won't fix" - ott2
http://www.zdnet.co.uk/news/security-threats/2011/08/17/ipv6-handling-flaw-found -in-windows-7-40093710/

======
tptacek
Understandable. The attack, which is DoS-only, requires the attacker to be
able to MITM DHCP. An attacker with that vantage point can already disrupt and
disable the network. This flaw wouldn't be exposed to an EC2-style deployment,
either.

